# How long did you bleed after giving birth?



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Poll coming. . .


----------



## CitizenStar (Oct 12, 2004)

With DS #1 3-4 weeks. DS #2 It was over after about 2 weeks.


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

I bled for about 9 1/2 weeks. I actually thought it had almost stopped right around 4 weeks pp then at 6 1/2 heavy again. I called my midwife right around 8 weeks because I was starting to get concerned and a little anemic feeling and she thought I was probably overdoing it and put me on bed rest. Sure enough within 2 or 3 days the bleeding had almost stopped.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I put 5-6 weeks on the poll but this was including pink discharge and very light bleeding. The worst was over by 4-5 weeks.
Angela


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Couple days.


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

6 weeks the first time, 5 1/2 the second time.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

6 weeks with #1 not heavy or anything but I had to have something on all the time.

By the second time around it was only about 4 or 5 weeks...


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

baby #1 - about 5 weeks
baby #2 - about 4 weeks
baby #3 - only a few days, then very light spotting for about 2 weeks


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

First child 5 to 6 weeks
Seconf child 1 to 2 weeks


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Four weeks exactly both times, but it was MUCH lighter and easier to manage the second time.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, it's interesting how most people are saying that they bled less with number two. I wonder why that would be?


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelaB* 
I put 5-6 weeks on the poll but this was including pink discharge and very light bleeding. The worst was over by 4-5 weeks.
Angela

Yup yup. That's me exactly.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I bled for a week or less with all three of my children.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

I also bled much less with no. 2! 8 weeks with the first (which was a CS) and only two weeks with the second (vaginal birth)


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

8 weeks with my first.

I've heard it said that PP women who overdo it physically or else are under stress tend to bleed longer. Does anyone know if there is any basis for this idea?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

nak

DD1- 4 weeks (mostly just spotting after first week)
twins- 6 weeks (heavy until third week, mostly just spotting after 4th week)


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I bleed more the more kids I have.

The last was 9 weeks. Though the last 5 weeks where mostly light with occasional boughts of heavier. Very frusterating







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

About two weeks with DS1 before all spotting/everything was GONE. It only took like 1 week with DS2.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With dd over 3 months







: with ds 3-4 weeks


----------



## tanya1976 (Apr 12, 2007)

about 2 weeks with my son. Hopefully it will be the same the second time around


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

1 week.

And then again at 5.5w pp. But that was the return of AF







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

#1: six weeks of bleeding and spotting (hospital birth with episiotomy and cord traction)

#2: 2 weeks, 6 days (waterbirth @ home)

#3: around 4 weeks of bleeding and spotting (another waterbirth @ home) **I think bleeding longer this time was caused by the fact that my hubby had one day off of work and that was it- I did not rest as much as I should have







**


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

I voted a couple of days, but it was about 5, it was just like having a period.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

This, my second, time has been confusing.

I bleed good for three days, then it lightened to spotting for three more then it went to REALLY light spotting almost just bloody discharge for going on 10 weeks now. I'm







:
Why would it be so good then so bad?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

About a week.


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

I bleed heavy for 3-5 days then spotted after that. I had a c-section(ds was breech).

My sis had a natural birth and has just been spotting after the first 2 wks.


----------



## 50ftQueenie (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have an answer yet as baby just turned 1 month, and I'm still bleeding. I'm glad I found this thread, though. I was going to start it myself. I was led to believe that the bleeding would be over by now. It seems to come and go- ruined a lot of pairs of panties. Beginning to pi** me off.

I've been walking a lot- my son LOVES to ride in the stroller. I think I have a budding botonist (no pun intended)- the boy loves to stare at trees. But maybe I'm over-doing it? I'd hate to give up our walks, though.


----------

